# Anyone know this AKC breeder from Ocala, FL?



## Tweety (Jan 3, 2017)

Looking for some feedback on below breeder. I got her reference from AKC site and she seemed to have confirmed "Yes" to all key questions on AKC website. When I contacted her she also provided plenty of references with phone numbers of her previous pup owners. But she dont have website or social presences so not able to find anything on the internet.

This is AKC website link and NOT her site listing puppies...
Elizabeth (Bette) Chiguina - Havanese Puppies For Sale

If anyone know her or have interacted/bought from her, please share your feedback?


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

I know the sire came from Honor Havanese (he's a busy boy lately), who is, as far as I know, a reputable breeder and handler. I know a few who got puppies from her. If you look on her website, she has section for her puppies (she also breeds miniature poodles), when she has them, and for puppies from breeders she recommends. You can find out more info there and see pics.


----------



## Tweety (Jan 3, 2017)

Thank you. That's bit assuring. The same pups are also listed on Honor Havanese site



boomana said:


> I know the sire came from Honor Havanese (he's a busy boy lately), who is, as far as I know, a reputable breeder and handler. I know a few who got puppies from her. If you look on her website, she has section for her puppies (she also breeds miniature poodles), when she has them, and for puppies from breeders she recommends. You can find out more info there and see pics.


----------

